# IG4:  Where can I find more information about GRUB?

## pjp

Navigation: [Installing Gentoo] [Table of Contents]

Where can I find more information about GRUB?

In addition to the description in the Gentoo build instructions, the GRUB manual and the GRUB FAQ are also available online.

----------

